# Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce yet another Blu-ray Giveaway Contest. This time TWO lucky winners will be selected from the pool of entrants!
In conjunction with the gracious folks at Universal Studios, we're giving away two new copies of the hit comedy / rock mockumentary Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping (Blu-ray Combo Pack)! The film features the comedy musical trio "Lonely Island" (Andy Samberg, Akiva Schaffer and Jorma Taccone) known for its hysterical musical shorts on Saturday Night Live. Mike Edwards recently reviewed this film and applauded its solid 5.1 DTS-HD MA audio track and superb image quality.*

Entry qualification is plain and simple: If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *September 5, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S., then, simply type "IN" below and you're entered! 

If you live internationally and would like to enter, you can... but you'll need to provide either (1) a US shipping address or (2) make arrangements and pay for a US forwarding shipper that can supply a US shipping address. The winner is responsible for making any forwarding arrangements. Arrangements must be secured by 6:00pm EST on September 23, 2016 or another winner will be selected.

The contest runs from September 6, 2016 through 8AM EST September 20, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on September 20, 2016).

Click *here* to discuss this Giveaway!

Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

In!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN. Thanks!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

In

I just might build a nice movie collection with you guys help!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Aug 21, 2016)

IN!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

IN


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

IN


----------



## jdubs75 (Jan 25, 2016)

In


----------



## jdubs75 (Jan 25, 2016)

IN


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

IN


----------

